# Off to the surgery: Be careful with your damn knives!



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Accidents happen. My boss kindly said "you did it to yourself." Yes indeed I did. Now I'm probably gonna be a fat lazy sod doped up on pain killers for a few weeks. Hopefully I heal in a few months...Gonna try to be good...no beer, no wine...but lots of swine.

Ironically I cut myself cleaning the blade...sliced through a green pad...trying to get that brown off the damn carbon steel...moving in an upward swiping motion, the pad sliced and so did my nerve...So don't be a moron.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 3, 2014)

Yikes! Does your boss know you are cutfingers here?


----------



## larrybard (Nov 3, 2014)

Best of luck with surgery and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Honestly it's pretty common to cut yourself this way, best of luck with your surgery!

This may make you feel better: The most idiotic way I've injured myself with a knife... It was very early about 6am and I was very hungover at work. I keep a teatowel on my hip for various reasons. I tried to use it to quickly wipe my carbon knife, Instead I stabbed myself in the thigh! Not very badly it didn't even bleed much. Woops!


----------



## Bill13 (Nov 3, 2014)

Damn that sucks. Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 3, 2014)

No doubt you had a killer edge on that thing. Good luck with the surgery.


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 3, 2014)

Good luck and speedy recovery -- but don't be so hard on yourself, have some wine 

k.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 3, 2014)

Hate to hear this. Didn't you cut yourself badly back in August as well? 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/19350-I-am-an-idiot-in-stitches


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup same injury...this time getting repaired. The surgeon kind of scares me...He said "Oh yeah probably just need to go clean up and repair the tendon, good thing you mentioned this."

My finger moves funny...that's the only reason I'm doing surgery.


----------



## Geo87 (Nov 3, 2014)

Probably isn't a particularly comforting word to hear from a surgeon.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 3, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> Yup same injury...this time getting repaired. The surgeon kind of scares me...He said "Oh yeah probably just need to go clean up and repair the tendon, good thing you mentioned this."
> 
> My finger moves funny...that's the only reason I'm doing surgery.



Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

I guess in the meantime I can wrap it plastic and take up oil painting again...in two months my hand might be healed and the paint might be dry.


----------



## Matus (Nov 4, 2014)

I have also learned that cleaning can be the most dangerous part of using a sharp knife - in particular if one tries to use force to remove some stain or patina. This reminds me that someone like Jon or Maksim should produce a video on safe knife cleaning.

Best of luck and get soon well.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 4, 2014)

might be wise to invest in a cut proof glove,they are pretty cheap nowadays.


----------



## erickso1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Cut your finger once, shame on you. Cut your finger twice, shame on the finger. Sounds like a certain finger keeps getting in the way. Off with the finger! Never again will you cut it!


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 8, 2014)

My worst cut came when I was drying a knife and snagged the heel with the towel and bobbled the knife. Instead of just pulling my hands back and letting the knife fall I tried to recover my grip on it, not wanting the $280 knife to hit tile floor. STUPID! 8 stitches down the top knuckle of my index finger later all was good. I got real lucky and didn't go deep enough to sever anything real important.

Good luck with the surgery and keep those fingers out of the way!


----------



## bear1889 (Nov 8, 2014)

Geo87 said:


> Probably isn't a particularly comforting word to hear from a surgeon.



It's better than hearing him say "oops" during surgery.


----------



## GregoryIdler (Nov 9, 2014)

All of my bad cuts are from cleaning knives! They know you've let your guard down.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 9, 2014)

bear1889 said:


> It's better than hearing him say "oops" during surgery.



Which is better than hearing "what the fu....".

Quick healing, CutFingers.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 10, 2014)

OMG..maybe change your log-on name..just for inspiration. 

quick healing bud..i am pretty careful cleaning my blades. my danger zone is deer butchering..i need to slow it down.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 11, 2015)

Was thinking of this yesterday, hope you're all healed up now!


----------



## CutFingers (Jan 11, 2015)

Still screwed up...got scar tissue over tendon, now I have trigger finger...one more surgery a' coming!


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 11, 2015)

Ugh. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chifunda (Jan 11, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Which is better than hearing "what the fu....".



Two words you really hope to never hear are "fix bayonets." :eek2:

CutFingers, good luck with the trigger finger surgery. Had it done years ago with great success. Now I have another finger that's triggering, but at seventy one I've decided to just live with it.


----------

